# Seiko Professional Divers 600m



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi there

I was given, by my mum when she closed her jewellry shop, a Seiko 600m Professional Divers watch. I wore it for a while and it has since sat in a drawer. Its in pretty good nick but has a few light scratches on its face. I have recently sent it to Seiko and had its battery replaced and asked for a vaulation, they stated that they thought it was worth between Â£700 and Â£800, does anyone know if this is true?

Thanks

Debbie


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Is this the 600m auto tuna can? That goes for well over Â£1000 !!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Is this the 600m auto tuna can? That goes for well over Â£1000 !!


Its the quartz...



> and had its battery replaced


There are a few variables, condition / age etc, but they are worth several hundreds....


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Is this the 600m auto tuna can? That goes for well over Â£1000 !!


Mmm! I think it might be called that - I have limited knowledge but have tried to find about some information about them online and ones the same as mine seemed to be called Tuna Cans. I have taken a pic, not very good tho, see what you think!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Debbie

I bought one of these last year for $750 in refurbished condition (see picture), about Â£400 - I would estimate yours to be

around the Â£325 to Â£375 mark. A collector would need to get a crystal and have it fitted - not cheap.

It has a 7549 quartz movement, made around the late 70's

Not sure where Seiko got Â£700-Â£800 from







(unless they compared it to the auto version)










Kind Regards

Derek


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Better buy your Mother some flowers; I wish mine would give me something like this!


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Debbie
> 
> I bought one of these last year for $750 in refurbished condition (see picture), about Â£400 - I would estimate yours to be
> 
> ...


Thanks Derek, that is useful, can you recommend anywhere I could sell it?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Once you have posted 50 times here, you can offer it For Sale in the Sales section.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Here's mine, a serious divers watch, quartz 7549-7009, aprox 1985-1990, later became the 1000m with minimal modification.

Good original condition around Â£450 I would have thought up to Â£600 for a minter, though I've seen one for Â£1500 in a London dealer.









D.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Did anyone else notice it took a girl to lure Derek (Luvwatch) out of his self imposed exile?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

DAVID said:


> Here's mine, a serious divers watch, quartz 7549-7009, aprox *1985-1990*, later became the 1000m with minimal modification.
> 
> Good original condition around Â£450 I would have thought up to Â£600 for a minter, though I've seen one for Â£1500 in a London dealer.
> 
> ...


Hi David, these were first produced in 1978.



jasonm said:


> Did anyone else notice it took a girl to lure Derek (Luvwatch) out of his self imposed exile?


My intentions were purely altruistic
















Regards

Derek


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Once you have posted 50 times here, you can offer it For Sale in the Sales section.


Thanks! Although not that into watches so will just need to go around all the forums saying - hmmm interesting! Only another 40 odd to post!


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

DAVID said:


> Here's mine, a serious divers watch, quartz 7549-7009, aprox 1985-1990, later became the 1000m with minimal modification.
> 
> Good original condition around Â£450 I would have thought up to Â£600 for a minter, though I've seen one for Â£1500 in a London dealer.
> 
> ...


Hi David - yes that's it, exactly same as mine - quartz 7549 - 7009, but as I said mine has a scratch on the face. Thanks for the info!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now there's a great looking watch









BTW Welcome back Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you might want to try the seiko and citizen forum (SCWF) or even ebay.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

DAVID said:


> Here's mine, a serious divers watch, quartz 7549-7009, aprox 1985-1990, later became the 1000m with minimal modification.
> 
> Good original condition around Â£450 I would have thought up to *Â£600* for a minter, though I've seen one for Â£1500 in a London dealer.
> 
> ...


There is a 600m 7549 for sale on SCTF, in mint condition for $750 - that's a coincidence (not mine BTW)











PhilM said:


> Now there's a great looking watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Phil, hope your well









Regards

Derek


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Debbie,

They're cracking watches. Their are quite a few collectors of that model, All the best with the sale!

Regs

Bry


----------



## A Williams (Apr 13, 2007)

debwhyte said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Once you have posted 50 times here, you can offer it For Sale in the Sales section.
> ...


- hmmm interesting!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Is this the 600m auto tuna can? That goes for well over Â£1000 !!


Not really. I paid less than 1000 USD for this one (in trade value):










That's about 50 GBP these days, isn't it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats right Col, wanna double your money to Â£100?


----------

